# Does anyone need anything photoshopped?



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome, would love to give it a try!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OOOOOHHHHHHH somebody better than me at photoshop, NICE! *grabs camera* I will have to run out and take more pictures now!! 

feel free to hijack anything you like out of my photobucket album. I can send you origionals of whatever if you wish. 
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a257/TibbieTerror/


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a few for you...you want us to e-mail them to you?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Here ya go Wonderpup, I raided your photobucket and found this and
played around with it. 

Hope ya like. 

IPP- No u can just attatch your pics, tell me what you want done
to them or let me just be creative, lol.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay...have fun with this one!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats great MM! Thanx!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to show it to Wonder, she is such a princess she will love it.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KITTY!:high5:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Thats great MM! Thanx!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to show it to Wonder, she is such a princess she will love it.


Glad ya like! She really does look like a princess, so I couldn't resist, lol!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> KITTY!:high5:


Looks great...I love the background with her POed expression she has on her face! Dilemma is an awesome Halloween-looking cat so that looks great!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

And another for IPP...LOL!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes that is my Shippo...spoiled! He sleeps curled up behind my neck at night, mostly on my pillow, but using my neck as a pillow for him! 

CUTE!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

All Poodles should be spoiled! 

Gonna take my time on your other pictures you sent me though,
so give me a bit.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

No big hurry...whenever you get to them!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey MM,

These two pics are my favorites of Eli. Im not sure what you can do with them but I normally like framed and simple things. Maybe his name on them or the background changed?? What ever you think! lol 

Thanks MM


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey MM, do you use photoshop or some other editing software? I need to upgrade mine and can't decide which program to get.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

I am not MM, but I do know a little about graphic editing programs. Photoshop is the best thing out there (in my opinion), but I find Corel paint shop pro to be a little more user friendly. I do use photoshop, too..but my main program is paint shop pro. There are tons of tutorials on both programs if you google it.

There are tons of graphic editing programs, and it really depends on how much you want to spend or how much you want to do with your program. Photoshop elements is also a great program. It is like photoshop for beginners...or a scaled down photoshop for people who don't really need the high end program just for personal use. I highly recommend it. I use that program, too, on occasion. 

I have licensed some of my graphics to Scrapbook factory deluxe ver. 3.0 and the new 4.0 version. This program is great for just adding photos to scrapbook layouts, calendars, cards or flyers, but not for editing graphics or photos.

Ok, I am rambling. I will stop now. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

off topic I know but sorry - I have adobe photoshop is that the same thing as just photoshop? I used paint shop pro too and LOVED it but when I got my laptop the program wasn't vista ready so I can't use it. Is there a new version of paint shop that can be loaded onto Vista now?

MM, I have some new photos, I'm waiting for them to upload now


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, Adobe Photoshop is the same thing. 

I am not sure about Paint shop pro and Vista. I remember hearing that people were having problems, so I never put Vista on my computer. I am not sure if they have the issue fixed.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

My friend wants his cats photoshopped into Mt. Rushmore. Would that be hard to do?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> My friend wants his cats photoshopped into Mt. Rushmore. Would that be hard to do?


I can give it a try, I will need good clear face shots though.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay here ya go Jenn, I REALLY REALLY liked how this turned out!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey MM, here's one for you. Do you think you can remove the pink spot on her side that isn't supposed to be there. Yeah, thats where I layed my gloved hand on her not remebering that it was covered in the dye. Good job me LoL. Play with it if you'd like, don't care what you do. I'm just hoping my handsmudge can be removed lol.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup- Does this look any better?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you have the full version of Photoshop or PS Elements? I'm looking for a filter that will stylize the cats' faces to look like stone. I only have Elements and haven't found it yet. Any ideas?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Much better MM thankyou. I am such a goober, guess it's been a long day, but I couldn't remove that to save my life lol. Wish I could just photoshop it out in real life.. guess thats why they invented chalk  Thanks again!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Do you have the full version of Photoshop or PS Elements? I'm looking for a filter that will stylize the cats' faces to look like stone. I only have Elements and haven't found it yet. Any ideas?


mmm not sure, I have photoshop 6.0, that's all I know, lol. I am not a
miracle worker with it, I can just do simple things basically by playing 
around with it. I took a class that mainly used it in high school, that's
how I know how to do what I do. 

WonderPup- Your very welcome, it was extremely easy to clear up and
fix actually, so no problem what so ever!:tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Okay here ya go Jenn, I REALLY REALLY liked how this turned out!


Awww thanks Merceymoon....Love it! Ive got to get photo shop or something similiar. Thats so much better.

Thanks again!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Awww thanks Merceymoon....Love it! Ive got to get photo shop or something similiar. Thats so much better.
> 
> Thanks again!


Your Welcome, it turned out great, I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I have PS Elements and still have barely scratched the surface on what it can do. It's pretty easy though to get rid if little distractions in photos. It's much more time consuming to remove backgrounds etc...

I'm trying to find a filter that will make the cats look like granite!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercrymoon,

Can you by any chance Photoshop this pic of my son? Im planning on giving it to my parents as a thank you for watching my youngest son while we were away at Disneyland. Its going into a all silver Mickey Mouse frame. What I was thinking is getting the whole background a solid color (preferably black) and adding a border. If its possible to get Disneyland 2008 somewhere in the pic that would be great. 

If your not able thats no problem. I just know you love photo shopping pics and you'd be the one to ask. Thanks in advance if you can.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Mercrymoon,
> 
> Can you by any chance Photoshop this pic of my son? Im planning on giving it to my parents as a thank you for watching my youngest son while we were away at Disneyland. Its going into a all silver Mickey Mouse frame. What I was thinking is getting the whole background a solid color (preferably black) and adding a border. If its possible to get Disneyland 2008 somewhere in the pic that would be great.
> 
> If your not able thats no problem. I just know you love photo shopping pics and you'd be the one to ask. Thanks in advance if you can.


Yeah, I'm sure I can do it. Gimme the pic and I'll give it a shot!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I can do it. Gimme the pic and I'll give it a shot!


IM SO RETARDED!!! I WAS PLANNING ON DOING THAT WHEN I WROTE THE MESSAGE. LOL OK, HERE'S THE PIC. 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh And Please Feel Free To Do It Differently If You Have A Better Idea. Sometimes These Little Idea's I Get Don't Always Look Like What I Was Hoping For.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Alrighty, all done. Hope it turned out how you wanted it!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Alrighty, all done. Hope it turned out how you wanted it!


THANKS MM,

THATS LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice job mercymoon. It's tough to remove a background and have natural lines. Looks great!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> THANKS MM,
> 
> THATS LOOKS GREAT!



Awesome! 

Thanks, CurlyDog!


----------

